# window removal help



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I need some help removing the vent glass and back seat glass. I have a shop manual but it does not mention glass. also how do you remove the drip rail chrome molding and can it be removed without wrecking it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Drip rail molding- start at the front. Use an old fashion bottle opener wrapped with tape. GENTLY roll the molding off by prying upward. Once you get going it will come off pretty easily....it will also curl. Let it do so. Putting it back on is a matter of 'massaging it on GENTLY....a PITA. :cheers Eric
P.S. what year is your car??


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

window removal is in fisher body manual.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

Careful removeing side glass I have had them shatter on me. that stuff gets everywhere! SLOW and CAUTIOUS is the key.


----------

